# e2140 / e2160 overclocking thread



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

*e2140 / e2160/ e2180 overclocking thread*

Please list your results overclocking these chips. I was able to reach a max oc of 3.705ghz at 1.63v on air. I was also able to reach 3.0ghz on 1.32v but after that it takes more voltage . To get to 3.2ghz I needed 1.40v and 3.4ghz 1.50v etc. My chip seems to run extremely hot touching 60c at 3.2ghz at 1.4v which is low voltage as C2Ds go and I have a dual 120 scythe Infinity set up. I also noticed these chip seem to handle higher temps better than other C2D chips. 3.0 ghz is almost guaranteed with a e2160 giving you e6850 stock like speeds ( or better) for 80.00. please list your results here.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Please list your results overclocking these chips. I was able to reach a max oc of 3.705ghz at 1.63v on air


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

I want a E2140 and water cooling.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why so slow on Super Pi? I am getting 17.269 seconds at 3.33GHZ with my E4300.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

The L2 cache.The E2140/2160 doesn't have as much.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The L2 cache.The E2140/2160 doesn't have as much.



Ah, I see. Still a beast of a chip though.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Why so slow on Super Pi? I am getting 17.269 seconds at 3.33GHZ with my E4300.



That bench uses alot of on board chip memory. I will tell you I see zero performance difference going from say a 6000+ or even a e6700 to this chip in the real world . The only difference I can tell is in benching.
Even multi tasking this chip does very well. Also to be fair I see little real world difference from my old 3600+ x2 at 3.1ghz and this chip at 3.1ghz. It just goes to show you how fast all these new chips are. However, besides my Q6600 I sold this is the hottest runing chip I have owned. Even at 3.2 ghz ,voltage at say 1.4v, this bad boy hits under prime 95 between 55c and 60c. It a hot little bastard and I reseated my cooler several times. I begining to wonder if the heat shield is uneven. I was told these chip run cooler because of less on board memory, but not mine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I could only get my 2160 to 3.3GHz regardless of voltage, but then again the P5B has horrible vdroop, so under load I can realistically only get it up to 1.4v even when setting it to 1.6v+ in the BIOS.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Example low voltage 1.328v temps at 57c after about 30 minutes of prime95*



trt740 said:


> That bench uses alot of on board chip memory. I will tell you I see zero performance difference going from say a 6000+ or even a e6700 to this chip in the real world . The only difference I can tell is in benching.
> Even multi tasking this chip does very well. Also to be fair I see little real world difference from my old 3600+ x2 at 3.1ghz and this chip at 3.1ghz. It just goes to show you how fast all these new chips are. However, besides my Q6600 I sold this is the hottest runing chip I have owned. Even at 3.2 ghz ,voltage at say 1.4v, this bad boy hits under prime 95 between 55c and 60c. It a hot little bastard and I reseated my cooler several times. I begining to wonder if the heat shield is uneven. I was told these chip run cooler because of less on board memory, but not mine.



I realize these are still safe temps but still this is a hot chip. I mean it is runing at 1.3ghz faster than stock speeds and the fsb is near doubled but heck this is stock voltage.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I could only get my 2160 to 3.3GHz regardless of voltage, but then again the P5B has horrible vdroop, so under load I can realistically only get it up to 1.4v even when setting it to 1.6v+ in the BIOS.


Are your temps high on the chip. I mean is it my chip or all these little bastards. this would be a very good comparison we have the same motherboards and ram aswell as CPU's


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2007)

max at 1.55v
using a p5w dh dlx without mods 




any help


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

pt said:


> max at 1.55v
> using a p5w dh dlx without mods
> 
> 
> ...




what temps PT I know your on water.


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2007)

47ºc load
25ºc idle

edit: and it's not rock solid stable at 3.2


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

pt said:


> 47ºc load
> 25ºc idle
> 
> edit: and it's not rock solid stable at 3.2



PT with my chip and your water cooler this chip might do 3.9ghz it will boot at 3.8 but won't bench temps hit 71c and it errors but with water It would oc like a beast. Thats the real voltage at 1.328v this chip will do 3.1ghz but the temps wow.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is TAT TRT740. Those temperatures can run into the upper 60's and lower 70's fine. It measures the CORE temperature, not the CPU temp. The core is always 15*C hotter than the CPU. More explaination is here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=28373


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

JC316 said:


> That is TAT TRT740. Those temperatures can run into the upper 60's and lower 70's fine. It measures the CORE temperature, not the CPU temp. The core is always 15*C hotter than the CPU. More explaination is here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=28373


\

yes but thats still hot core temps max is about 75c and it will error like crazy I think the chip dies at 85c on the core.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Are your temps high on the chip. I mean is it my chip or all these little bastards. this would be a very good comparison we have the same motherboards and ram aswell as CPU's



Well I don't have it in my eVGA board, just FYI, it in an ASUS P5B.

Temps are up in the 65C range under load after 24 hours using a Thermaltake Ultra-120(non-Extreme).


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> PT with my chip and your water cooler this chip might do 3.9ghz it will boot at 3.8 but won't bench temps hit 71c and it errors but with water It would oc like a beast. Thats the real voltage at 1.328v this chip will do 3.1ghz but the temps wow.



so true 
my stuoid ass chip deserves to die in a painful way for not overclocking like i wan't


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Are your temps high on the chip. I mean is it my chip or all these little bastards. this would be a very good comparison we have the same motherboards and ram aswell as CPU's



I built a mate's over last weekend and when we go to 3.2Ghz at 1.5v (I only had an hour to do a stable overclock so please spare me the insults on this ludicrous vcore) and the chip never went past 44*C.  I used an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro and the MX-1 that it has printed on it. Only 2x 80mm case fans too- you're chip is oddly hot as I thought it was wonderfully cool running. Any ideas as to why Core Temp crashed the computer every time though? It crashed it @ stock as well so it wasn't the overclock.

Asus P5K-E
E2160
Corsair XMS2 2x 1GB PC6400


----------



## francis511 (Sep 9, 2007)

e2180 @ 2.66 Ghz on asrock dual vsta !

goes past three and posts but rarely gets into windows


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

francis511 said:


> e2180 @ 2.66 Ghz on asrock dual vsta !
> 
> goes past three and posts but rarely gets into windows



didn't know the e2180 was out yet.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 9, 2007)

got mine yesterday.runs pretty well.smaller cache only real drawback to it


----------



## trt740 (Sep 9, 2007)

francis511 said:


> got mine yesterday.runs pretty well.smaller cache only real drawback to it



Up your voltage setting on your chip set ansd FSB that chip should easily hit 3.2 or higher. Thoe it might be your motherboard.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 9, 2007)

i think its the motherboard too


----------



## JC316 (Sep 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> \
> 
> yes but thats still hot core temps max is about 75c and it will error like crazy I think the chip dies at 85c on the core.



Yeah, and I don't trust that damned thing either. I will let it get to 65*c, but no more. I like it down around 60*C.

I disagree somewhat with the performance of the chips. At 3.1GHZ, I am edging the x2 3600 @ 3.1GHZ in all benchmarks. While it's not much, I do notice that the video card runs faster, MUCH faster. Almost like the X2 was bottlenecking it.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 20, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, and I don't trust that damned thing either. I will let it get to 65*c, but no more. I like it down around 60*C.
> 
> I disagree somewhat with the performance of the chips. At 3.1GHZ, I am edging the x2 3600 @ 3.1GHZ in all benchmarks. While it's not much, I do notice that the video card runs faster, MUCH faster. Almost like the X2 was bottlenecking it.




Well fellas sold my e2160 made 10.00. I got a 6420 for 140.00 which is dirt cheap and even at 3.4ghz it is alot faster during everyday net surfing etc... than the e2160. The on board chip memory seems to makes a giant difference. This chip will do 3.4ghz stable at 1.424v and I'm just begining to test it. I sell alot of chips on ebay and take it first hand the e2160 is a great chip but the on board memory make a giant difference. I think I would rather have a e6320 at 2.7ghz than a e2160 at 3.4ghz it makes that much difference having 3 more mb of on board memory for multitasking. Still my e2160 was the best bang for the buck I ever owned period , but as you guys know every man has his price and once again mine was met.


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2007)

I reccomend keeping the chip at 3GHz for overall low temps and longevity.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 20, 2007)

hat said:


> I reccomend keeping the chip at 3GHz for overall low temps and longevity.




Well this chip is running so cool at 1.424v it's like 18c cooler than the e2160 was on the cores at 3.0 ghz it only needs 1.30v to run stable. It almost never goes past 40c on the cores.


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 20, 2007)

Ask a moderator to change it to E2xxx series, since there is a E2180 now...


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Ask a moderator to change it to E2xxx series, since there is a E2180 now...



there's a e2220 aswell


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 20, 2007)

As we are in the neighbourhood, has anyone with a E21xx or E4x00 got a decent stable OC with it running the memory @ PC8000 or faster? If people have.. then I know its probably my mobo..


----------



## trt740 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> As we are in the neighbourhood, has anyone with a E21xx or E4x00 got a decent stable OC with it running the memory @ PC8000 or faster? If people have.. then I know its probably my mobo..



Yes I have hit 3.690 ghz my memory at 1100+


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2007)

these results aint bad, a lot of people i know are going C2D now, and i was leaning towards a good mobo such as mine, decent 1000MHz ram, and OC these cheapies til quads become more mainstream.

Any ideas what clocks will come out on a freezer 7 pro?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's mine - E2140 @ 3.4GHz, I 'm not pushing it any higher on the vcore because I only have a AC Freezer 7 Pro and airflow is not the best in my cheap case. Got the memory to 1100 too in reply to Ketxxx question.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Here's mine - E2140 @ 3.4GHz, I 'm not pushing it any higher on the vcore because I only have a AC Freezer 7 Pro and airflow is not the best in my cheap case. Got the memory to 1100 too in reply to Ketxxx question.



and that perfectly answered my question, thanks.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> and that perfectly answered my question, thanks.



Just a little late


----------

